# A little Yellow River action 21 June 13



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Yellow River this morning for a few hours and had some pretty big bites on topwater poppers and frogs. We caught a couple of em. It was bright and got hot quick.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Good looking fish. Way to go!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice. War Eagle!


----------

